# 3. Wurzel ziehen



## Sephiroth the Second (30. April 2004)

Hi,
ich hab folgendes Problem für eines meiner Programme
muss ich die 3. Wurzel einer Zahl ziehen. Nur hab ich 
keine Ahnung wie. Die Normale Wurzel  ziehung´
mit Sqr() kenn ich doch wie klappt das mit der 3. Wurzel.
Danke für hilfe im Vorraus.
Euer STS


----------



## DrSoong (30. April 2004)

So als Tipp: Die *n*-te Wurzel der Zahl *x* kannst du auch so ermitteln:
*Ergebnis = x^(1/n)*

Sollte damit eigentlich kein Problem sein.


Der Doc!


----------

